# I'm too sexy...



## RustyBrown (May 29, 2004)

...for my shell!

My wife is a teacher in the CCISD. She recently got certified to bring animals into her 5th grade class and her first guest was Merton - a 50lb African Spiked Tortoise. She asked me to come shoot him one night - wasn't expecting to get one of him "smiling".

_1/60s f/2.8 at 105.0mm iso100_


----------



## MichaelW (Jun 16, 2010)

Nice shot. Strange looking shell.


----------



## Nwilkins (Jan 18, 2009)

very nice


----------

